# URGENT HELP



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Ok I don't knwo how to post photos very well but my mouse that is 2 years old has a bad hand REALLY BAD. Its swollen and blood red. Not sure how it happened but who cares how I want to know what to do please help. She is in a separate cage


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

help


----------



## Tora (Jan 2, 2014)

was there any fighting at all in the cage? if not, what kind of cage was she in before? wire or tank? if it was a wire cage she might've caught her hand in the bars like where there is a smaller space between bars at corners, one of my mice did that a couple weeks ago,her paw is still a little red but not as bad as before, but i'm not a professional with diagnosing anything, but if you can't get any other help on here, you might want to see a vet in case it is something serious.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

No fighting they have been together for like a year and a half! Wire cage! I am about to go vehicle on her soon will update everybody but I don't know why people aren't replying


----------



## Tora (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't think there are a lot of people on right now, but maybe they don't know what is wrong so they think it's better to just not respond than give bad advice? hope you find out what's wrong soon!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm going to take a gander that no-one is chipping in because of your opening statement "Not sure how it happened but who cares how" as it is very irresponsible... It's something you should _definitely_ care about, as prevention is the best medicine, and what happened once can happen again. That's just my two cents.

As to what to do, is she in a wire cage? If you have a bar cage I would assume that being an older mouse, she got her foot caught in a bar, fell, and broke it. If so, maybe put her in an aquarium, one level, in the mean time. Considering it's been a couple days since the original post, you should definitely take her to a vet, as I imagine she's in a lot of pain.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

It's actually starting to heal. By "I don't care how" I meant im not worrying to hard why it happened because I would rather just help her than think about what happened (text doenst give people the right idea you can easily mis judge people) she is in my smaller cage so she doenst do to much to use her paw and she can't climb on the cage because she can't jump up to the climbing bit  so I think I will just give her a safe cage and see if she gets better or worse but it seems to be getting better


----------

